# Please help me decide on which X-mas picture to send!



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I like all of them, but in the first one, the tree, both of you and Gigi look better!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

1st one


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree....the first one! Although, all three are good pics!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Definitely the 1st one! Both of you and the dog, plus the tree, are great!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

For a Xmas card??? Definitely #1.

For a Lavalife Profile??? . . . #2!  lol

Aaaaaand! I *finally* got my Visman filters working!! So I can sparkle again.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

My vote is for the first one. You guys look great in all of them but Gigi's expression in the first pic is priceless.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

i like the first one the best


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Numero uno!! But I'm glad I got to see them_ all_, they're terrific!!:nod:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are all lovely, but I like #1 the best.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

All sweet, but I vote for Number 1!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_#1 for sure! The connection between all three of you is best. They are all very nice._


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is fun. I agree with everyone else #1. All of the pictures are good but the first one just has that extra bit of Christmas magic where everyone looks great.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Order of preference,#1, #3, #2.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

#1 is perfect!!! Very nice!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for helping me get in the Christmas Spirit to decorate my house!....love them all, but especially #1....everyone looks lovely!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for the vote. That is the one my girls and husband liked as wll. I guess I should have mentioned those are my daughter's (17 and 20) in the picture with Gigi. 

Countryboy, thank you so much for glitterizing Gigi's name. I will make that my signature when I get back from getting my car's oil change. Very sweet of you.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Love all the photos! They are too precious. Everyone is so photogenic! Of course, as you've guessed, pic #1 is definitely card worthy.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Your daughters are so pretty! Gigi looks beautiful, too.

I also vote for #1 the best, but they are all winners.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I also vote for the 1st one! What a beautiful picture with such pretty girls!


----------



## Jack-A-Poo (Aug 21, 2011)

#1 for me as well  Love Gigi's face in that pic....as though she was thinking hhmmmmm I wonder what I'll get this Christmas :lol:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! I'm glad most of you agree that picture number one is the best out of the 3. That is the one we mailed out. I'm impressed with myself for actually getting it done early this Christmas. I think last Christmas I sent them out so late that people were getting them after Christmas. lol


----------

